# going big boy toy shopping



## wynedot55 (Dec 1, 2008)

well ive stood all i can stand im going big boy toy shopping today.going to go get me the xbox360 game system.dont know how much ill spend yet.an miss kitty im not worse than a 2yr old


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Peanut had more patience than that as a two year old! She still does!  

Kute Kitten on the other hand, has no patience!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 1, 2008)

hey now   ive waited 3 months before i broke down to go get it.even my buddy is getting a game system for christmas an he is 47


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

If Kute Kitten were an adult and didn't need our permission she would have had the game thing she's looking at a year ago! 

If you were to ask Peanut what she wants Santa to bring she'll tell you, "Whatever he brings."


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 1, 2008)

miss peanut sounds like she is real laid back an calm.an kute kitten has waited long enough for her game system.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> an kute kitten has waited long enough for her game system.


Maybe and Maybe not! She still hasn't learned to take care of things. Her digital camera is missing. Usually she takes it hunting but, not this year. It's the same old story. She'll have to wait and see what Santa thinks.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 1, 2008)

I learned 2 things today!
I asked the boy what game system he has, I learned he has a ps2!
I asked him what's the difference between the ps2 and the xbox360, other than the obvious! I learned you don't ask him questions that might involve answers with long technical, computer words! I'm more confused now, than I was before I asked him!
I think I will stick to freecell! 

Have fun with your xbox360!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 1, 2008)

well i got it along with 4 games to learn how to play.the game i really wanted was sold out.well i hope santa is good to miss kute kitten.i looked at game systems for 3 mionths before getting the xbox360.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

She's wanting the NitendoDS. She had better make sure she is super good between now and Christmas.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 1, 2008)

i bet she will be a great lil girl tween now an christmas.


----------

